# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Neff] ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΤΖΑΜΙ ΠΟΡΤΑΣ

## lavrakas

Γεια χαρα σε ολους , ξεκόλλησε το το εσωτερικο τζαμι απο την πορτα του φουρνου . Ελυσα την πορτα και φαινεται να ειναι κολημμένο με ένα μαυρο υλικο αφρώδες, μάλλον οχι σιλικονη. Εχει κανεις ιδεα με τι να το κολλησω?  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## konman

Καλο θα ηταν αν βλεπαμε και καμια φωτογραφια.
Και γραψε και το enr της συσκευης.

----------


## xsterg

αν δεν ειναι κουμπωτο η βιδωτο τοτε μπορει να ειναι κολλημενο με ειδικη κονια που αντεχει σε υψηλες θερμοκρασιες. σε καθε περιπτωση βγαλε φωτογραφια.

----------


## lavrakas

Ανεβάζω φωτο , παρατηρηστε οτι με το ιδιο υλικο ειναι περασμενο το πλαισιο δεξια και αριστερα . Το υλικο μοιαζει πολυ στην αφη με το μονωτικο αρμαφλεξ  που βαζουμε στις σωληνες του καλοριφερ, ισως λιγο πιο τσιχλοειδες...

E-Nr E1583N1/07
H αντιπροσωπεια το δινει με το πλαισιο μαζι 100€, ελεος.....

----------


## sotoskos

λοιπον φιλε ακου τι θα κανεις...καταρχας θα αγορασεις μια σιλικονη θερμοκρασιας κυκλωφορουν στο εμπορειο (σε κοκκινο χρωμα και σε μαυρο) εγω τις ψωνιζω μεσα απο  την electolux ειναι ιδικες για κουζινες.... δευτερον θα αφερεσεις τις παλιες σιλικονες τριτον να τριψεις την επιφανεια γυρο γυρο που θα βαλεις σιλικονει ωστε να πιασει καλητερα.... στο τελος περασε μια γενεα στροση σιλικονης γυρο γυρο ακουμπα το τζαμι σου (ευθιγρανισετο σωστα) και βαλε ενα βαρη αντικειμενο πανω για να κολισει καλα καλα.....αστο ενα εικωσιτετραωρο και μετα βγαλε το βαρος και κοψε με 
μια φαλτζετα οτι σιλικονι περισευει.....

----------

vasilimertzani (14-01-17)

----------


## JOUN

^^ Ετσι το εκανα εγω με την κοκκινη σιλικονη και κολησε μια χαρα..Απλως μην το αφησεις ενα εικοσιτετραωρο αλλα τρια για να εισαι σιγουρος.Η σιλικονη εχει αρκετο παχος και κραταει αρκετο φορτιο(ολοκληρο το τζαμι) οποτε αστην να πιασει καλα.

----------


## lavrakas

οκ, ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις, οσον αφορα τα πλαϊνα που εχουν περασει δυο γραμμες ? , να βαλω σιλικονη η να το αφησω με την παλια?

----------


## sotoskos

> οκ, ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις, οσον αφορα τα πλαϊνα που εχουν περασει δυο γραμμες ? , να βαλω σιλικονη η να το αφησω με την παλια?


οχι να βγαλεις ολες τις παλιες σιλικονες και να περασεις καινουργεια παντου μονο ετσι θα πιασει καλα.....

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> οκ, ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις, οσον αφορα τα πλαϊνα που εχουν περασει δυο γραμμες ? , να βαλω σιλικονη η να το αφησω με την παλια?


να αφήσεις τμήματα από τα παλιά πλαινά για να καθορίσουν το ύψος που πρέπει να σταθούν

----------


## lavrakas

Για ακομη μια φορα σας ευχαριστω ολους...... :Wink:

----------


## thespyros

Καλημέρα  εχει ξεκολλησει το τζαμι απο το φουρνο μου .απο οτι ειδα μεσα ειχε μια μαυρη σιλικονι πιστεύω  υψηλων θερμοκρασίας. Τι μου προτείνεται να κανω καμια ιδεα?

----------


## klik

Μόνο του ξεκόλλησε ή είχες ανοίξει να καθαρίσεις; Το εσωτερικό τζάμι έχει πλαστικούς αποστάτες για να επιτρέπει τον αερισμό. Τα λάστιχα είναι για την στεγάνωση.

----------


## thespyros

Μόνο του από ότι είδα

----------


## thespyros

Από ότι διάβασα υπάρχει κάποια κόλλα τύπου σιλικόνης για υψηλές θερμοκρασίες θα κανεί δουλειά ;;

----------


## tipos

Υπαρχει σιλικονη θερμοκρασιας,θα τη βρεις στα σιδηρικα ειδη.Θα ξεκουμπωσεις την πορτα απο το φουρνο,θα βγαλεις το εξωτερικο τζαμι και θα καθαρισεις καλα το μερος που θα βαλεις τη σιλικονη καθως επισης και το τζαμι.Αφου βαλεις τη σιλικονη θα πατησεις το τζαμι ωστε να απλωσει η σιλικονη στο σημειο συγκολισης και θα βαλεις βαρος πανω στο τζαμι για να συνεχισει να πιεζεται μεχρι να στεγνωσει η σιλικονη.Θα το αφησεις ετσι τουλαχιστον 24 ωρες.Αφου στεγνωσει μονταρεις την πορτα και την κουμπωνεις ξανα στη θεση της.Η σιλικονη που θα ξερασει περιμετρικα απο τη μερια που κοιταει στο φουρνο καθαριζει με ενα καλο ξυραφι.
Υ.Γ. την δουλεια θα την κανεις πανω σε εφημεριδα και οχι απευθειας πανω στο τραπεζι για ευνοητους λογους

----------


## thespyros

Σε Ευχαριστώ  πολυ

----------


## JOUN

Εγω θα ελεγα να το αφησει τουλαχιστον δυο μερες..Χειμωνας ειναι, κρυο εχει και μπορει να μην προλαβει να στεγνωσει εντελως.

----------

tipos (14-01-17)

----------


## tipos

> Εγω θα ελεγα να το αφησει τουλαχιστον δυο μερες..Χειμωνας ειναι, κρυο εχει και μπορει να μην προλαβει να στεγνωσει εντελως.



Γιατι οχι? καλο θα του κανει.

----------


## thespyros

Κάποια μάρκας σιλικόνη έχετε να προτείνετε ;;

----------


## tipos

Σημασια εχει να ειναι σιλικονη θερμοκρασιας.Για να εισαι σηγουρος για αυτο που θα παρεις μπορεις να την αγορασεις απο καταστηματα ανταλακτικων οικιακων συσκευων

----------


## thespyros

Οκ ευχαριστώ

----------


## thespyros

Έβγαλα το πορτακι από το φούρνο το έλυσα το καθάρισα καλά και αύριο θα αγοράσω την σιλικόνη να το περάσω άντε να δούμε

----------


## thespyros

Οκ έγινε πέτρα σαν καινούργια

----------

